# Exploring her darker side.



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

One of my favorite indie artists, Kelly Sweet, just posted this new song, titled "Blur", exploring her darker side, if you will. It has an ethereal, haunting quality to it.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Not bad at all, Pumpkinhead. I much prefer this to the pop tarts played on the radio.


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

that's some great stuff wish I had it last month but all and all nice


----------

